# Amplificador de guitarra marshall mg15dr (15 watts)



## raulvf (Dic 10, 2006)

Hola a todos. Soy nuevo en esto, y les estoy solicitando su ayuda para reparar un amplificador de guitarra marca Marshall, modelo MG15 CDR de 15 watts. El problema es que al presionar el botón para seleccionar "OVERDRIVE" (sobrecarga), empieza a "zumbar". Me decían que tengo que alejar la guitarra del amplificador para evitar la realimentación, pero esto no lo quita y desde que se presiona el botón y se sube lo mínimo posible el volumen, ya está zumbando. Después de usarla así un tiempo, se daño el circuito integrado amplificador; lo cambié, volvió a funcionar pero el zumbido continúa. Mis conocimientos de electrónica son de nivel básico.
¡GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO POR SUS SUGERENCIAS!


----------



## gaston sj (Dic 11, 2006)

hola 
que integrado llevaba berifica los filtros y¿sobrecarga es mas bajos?¿ o que?no tendria que tener problema con la distancia de la guitarra ¿los filtros y diodos de la fuente estan bien?y si no fijate si no se toca en positivo y el negativo de la entrada de audio al amplificador.. desime si lo reparaste saludos


----------



## ivans69 (Dic 28, 2006)

checa alguno de los transistores, ya que estos tienden a dañarse muy facil, o si tiene reverb puede ser la causa y debes de desconectarsela, esto tambien me ha pasado


----------



## Guest (Dic 29, 2006)

que tipo de guitarra estas usando , ya que si es de linea economica ,pues la falla es por ahi, ejemplo es peavey, fender squire, gibson squier,etc,etc, guitarras de menos de 500 dolares. tambien influyen los cables que deben ser blindados, y la cercania de la guitarra con respecto al bafle., ycomo comenta saviamente ivans69 que suena medio erotico  lo de la rever.


----------



## damian6 (Jun 14, 2007)

mira yo tuve un amplificador marshall de 15 , y tuve el mismo problema la falla aunque por ahi sencilla esta en el pulsador yo lo solucione cambiandolo , luego lo de los filtros y los diodos en la fuente puede ser pero no es seguro modificarlos ya que son bastantes delicados y modifica el sonido ....... lo de la distancia al bafle es relativo a tu guitarra ... salu2


----------

